# hmc plus vs hmc 22



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

What is the difference between the hmc plus and the hmc 22? The diameter of the plus is 20.5mm if i remember correctly and the 22 is 22mm. What do you get paying 50 dollars more for the hmc 22 for thelong rod? thanks Oh also another question on the Win win inno max, is the carbon color actually carbon or is it just painted on carbon pattern? Thanks for your replies


----------



## Falkryus (May 17, 2013)

The price ?


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

thanks for the reply. well what is different besides the price and diameter?


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

The HMC 22 was designed for the new W&W compounds. It's made with a higher modulus carbon to make it stiffer than the HMC Plus, so it absorbs the shock of a compound more quickly.


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

x1440 said:


> The HMC 22 was designed for the new W&W compounds. It's made with a higher modulus carbon to make it stiffer than the HMC Plus, so it absorbs the shock of a compound more quickly.


So if i used it for recurve will it dampen the vibrations a lot better than the hmc plus?


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

or should i get the hmc plus instead of the 22?


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

I shoot HMC full V-bar setup and HMC+ full V-bar so on both sets I have extender carbon v-bar long rod and twins all the same length.

whats the difference the HMC+ is a lighter setup so you end up putting more weight on the end of your rods to get the balance. vibration wise I can't tell the difference between the 2. But that said if my rig gives any noticeable vibration then something is wrong and thats make me suspect number 1, suspect number 2 is something has work loose like a locking screw on a tiller bolt has come loose and not been noticed then the tiller changes refer back to suspect number 1

just go out and try some rods and see what you like you don't need a full setup straight away maybe just a long rod to start and then build from there.


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

oh thanks! so then what about the hmc plus and the hmc 22?


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

Unless you are shooting very high poundage, you probably won't feel a difference between the hmc and hmc22. It also depends on your experience level. I personally prefer the feel of the original hmc. The hmc22 will also get blown around in the wind a little more as well since they are thicker.


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

i tried the hmc plus and it sounded pretty quiet


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

i just received my hmc 22 extention and that thing is thick! i havent recieved my long rod and side rod as those are still on back order


----------



## hawk87 (Oct 20, 2013)

Bump.

I'm also looking at these two W&W stabs for a new setup. Has anyone shot with the HMC 22? Thoughts?
Currently shooting with a GMX/Ex-Powers with just an Easton ACE long rod..... and looking for any other recommendations for stabilizer setups (expect the doinker platinum, unfortunately I don't have a pile of $$$). Any other suggestions around the same price of the HMC+ or 22?

Cheers!


----------



## Mad Wally (Apr 26, 2013)

hawk87 said:


> Bump.
> 
> I'm also looking at these two W&W stabs for a new setup. Has anyone shot with the HMC 22? Thoughts?
> Currently shooting with a GMX/Ex-Powers with just an Easton ACE long rod..... and looking for any other recommendations for stabilizer setups (expect the doinker platinum, unfortunately I don't have a pile of $$$). Any other suggestions around the same price of the HMC+ or 22?
> ...


I also have a GMX/Ex-power setup and I use the HMC+ stabs. It works for me but I would consider using the HMC22 extender as IMHO the extender must be as stiff as possible.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

I just completed my HMC22 set with 10" side rods (already had 6" extender & 26" long rod) and IMO the set feels even better than HMC+.


----------



## hawk87 (Oct 20, 2013)

Mika Savola said:


> I just completed my HMC22 set with 10" side rods (already had 6" extender & 26" long rod) and IMO the set feels even better than HMC+.


Thanks for the info Mika - wondering if you were shooting a similar setup on the HMC+ (26" with 10" side rods)


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

22 version is very stiff.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

hawk87 said:


> Thanks for the info Mika - wondering if you were shooting a similar setup on the HMC+ (26" with 10" side rods)


Previously have had HMC and HMC+, and didn't like the lightness of the HMC+. With HMC22 vibration is killed quicker and don't feel any flexing on the long rod at release. Adding a carbon v-bar to the system will enhance the enjoyment...


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Mika Savola said:


> Previously have had HMC and HMC+, and didn't like the lightness of the HMC+. With HMC22 vibration is killed quicker and don't feel any flexing on the long rod at release. Adding a carbon v-bar to the system will enhance the enjoyment...


Revolutionary stabilisers designed with a ribbed design to enhance the enjoyment and shot feeling....

Coming to a store near you.


----------



## smuglie (May 4, 2014)

Was at my friend's house the other day, he has a huge collection of archery gear, I used a Kaya K7 full, with a W&W HMC22 full and a SF Elite carbon v-bar, I've shot different bows before, I'd have to say, it beats the s**t out of almost everything I've ever shot, there's practically no vibration in the system, I strongly recommend the HMC22 for indoor and HMC+ for outdoor


----------

